# Iron Warriors 32nd Grand Company!



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

_Iron within, Iron without! Brothers, for Perturabo and the Dark Gods!_

Hello and welcome to my third project log on this website! Some might argue that I should have added the *Iron Warriors* to my other thread, but as I consider them separate armies, I won't. So now, let's start with the boring text first. I began collecting back in 2000 during 3rd Ed, mostly nothing big. I used to actually play with my modesl, so I bought that which I thought looked cool. My first 2 really serious armies I collected was *Tau* (which I sold last year, still got some models left because they are too special for me) and *Imperial Guard* (mostly Steel Legion but as I only has a few models left from that era), some Lord of the Rings elements (oh what the hell was I thinking?) and *Tyranids* (which I've sold half of my models and is thinking about selling the rest). 

Then we're up in present time where I started collecting *Imperial Guard* (again) Cadians back in 2008 but this time more seriously. I have around 4 fully fledged plaatoons, 5 tanks (only 3 is completely done, 1 is 90% and the last I haven't begun on yet) and Chaos Space Marines *Emperors Children* the year after, mostly after readin _Horus Heresy: Fulgrim_, which to this day is still my favorite. A link to that army can be found in my signature. During 2010 I wet through some rough time with my parents divorce and I had to move in with my dad, moving out of the suburbs to the big city. So a lot of space was lost so I had to sell old stuff I didn't collect anymore. LotR, Fantasy and Tau was first to go, followed by other stuff. But during that time my appreciaition for the *Iron Warriors* became much bigger and bigger, especially becuase of reading _Storm of Iron_. What also pushed me into collecting some Chaos Undivided army (as EC is kinda restricted), is that I already had some unfluffy *Death Guard* elements (as you will see here) and *World Eater Bezerkers*. So now, fluffwise, it will be a Iron Warrior army, with World Eaters serving to spill blood of Khorne and Death Guard to spread death and decay in Nurgles name. They are, in some terms, mercenaries. 

And after finding, alltogether spread out, a competing army for around $100, I couldn't resist my urges anymore and began collecting them. Now let's move on to the army section (fluff will come later on):

*HQ*:
Daemon Prince with wings and the claws, Mark of Chaos Undivided/Glory.
Chaos Lord with power weapon, Mark of Khorne.
Typhus - Herald of Nurgle (Special character).

*Elite*:
1st squad, 5 Terminators, Mark of Khorne. Since I shouldn't add too much of different Chaos Gods.
2nd squad, 8 Choosen Chaos Space Marines, Mark of Khorne. Since most of them carries close combat weapons.
1 Chaos Dreadnought. Plasmacannon and missilepod.

*Troops*:
1st squad, 10 regular CSM Iron Warriors, Mark of Chaos Undivided/Glory. 1 meltagun.
2nd squad, 10 regular CSM Iron Warriors, no Mark. 1 meltagun.
3rd squad, 7 Death Guard Plague Marines, no standardbearer. 1 plasmagun.
4th squad, 7 Death Guard Plague Marines, Mark of Nurgle. 1 plasma gun, 1 meltagun. 
5th squad, 8 World Eaters Bezerkers, no standardbearer. Will have a Rhino as dedicated transport (Iron Warriors colour scheme though).

*Heavy Support*:
1st squad, 8 Havocs, no Mark. 2 plasmaguns, 1 lascannon and 1 autocannon.
2nd squad, 3 Obliterators Cult, no Mark.

This might be updated, but since I collect Emperors Children first hand, any CSM bought will be added to that army. If you have any questions, or would like to suggest something, please comment here.

*Fluff*:
By the end of M.37, this Grand Company will be stationed above the world of Medrengard, preparing to leave the Eye for wreaking havoc upon the Imperium of Man. By a mere surprise, a lone battle-barge bearing the purple and gold colours of the Emperors Children comes into the sector. One of the Warsmiths in charge of close orbit attention is Desau Barchus. He is a ruthless warlord of Chaos (as said later, uncertain what Chaos dedication he will have). A short message arrive to me saying "We have brought something for you." Even though his orders are specific from his Daemon Primarch; Destroy anything which doesn't bare my blood, he allowes the battle-damaged ship to approach. The newly arrived brothers of another Legions bears with them old power armour as a gift. Taken from slain Iron Warriors, not done by the Emperors Children but greenskinn, and gene-seed of their fallen brethern, most of it useless.

In return the Emperors Children are resupplied as the warband leader Portus Herkur is someone Barchus respects, not a common trait amongst the Chaos Space Marines. A message is sent out to all Traitor Legions, a summoning of the Despoiler. Unknown then, but this would be the start of the 8th Black Crusade. So far I'm uncertain if the 32nd Grand Company will take place in this and how big of a role, but we will see. During the Emperors Childrens stay, Barchus lieutenant and second in command, the aspiring Champion Barouss, former assault captain of the 32nd Grand Company, will challenge the Emperors Children in a stand off of life and death. The Emperors Childrens champion, Virrul Serdar, will kill the aspiring champion and as a price, take twenty of the champions former Astartes with him as they leave Medrengard.

These twenty Astartes are a former mixture of Emperors Children and Nights Lords, and not a bigger loss for Barchus even though his Grand Company isn't so big anymore. Already mixed with units from Worlds Eaters and Death Guard, he has a plane to replenish his stock of Iron Warriors. The Emperors Children leaves Medrengard and Barchus behind them to answer the Despoilers call.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*Let's begin with the Daemon Prince Desau Barchus. Fluffwise, he is a rather underdemined Warsmith, not one of he big shots. If you have followed my other log, you will notice I'm currently writing a Emperors Children trilogy. In the 2nd part, the 32nd Grand Company is supposed to make cameo. This will, as you will notice, take place during the M.37, right before the 8th Black Crusade. There appears to be little information about this crusade, other than some slight mix up with the timeline as from the latest Rulebook (See Black Crusades and Antecanis Massacre), giving me some chance to play around with the fluff. But during this time, he will still be "human", so to speak.

Ruthless type of character. No Legion does get around with others, even those of the same gene-seed, but I was gonna play around that the EC respect the Iron Warriors for the keen eye for perfection when it comes to fortification and siege-warfare. So I'm kinda split if this character should be a follower of Khorne or Slaanesh actually. This model I've done the wings and base entirely myself, with some tips from the original owner, and some slight work on the armour. But other than that I'ts not my work to be quite honest.*


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*And let's do the Chaos Lord as well before signing off. His name is Barouss, a former assault captain of 32nd Grand Company, now an aspiring champion and lieutenant of Barchus warband. Completely taken over by Khornes influence, this Astartes of war has a difficult time containings his temper and when his Warsmith defys orders, he can't take it anymore and attempts to take it on with his own hands. With 2 bigger squads of Havocs, he attempts to strike at the Emperors Children. As those who follows him are Emperors Children and Nights Lords mixed, they follow the highest bidder and that isn't Barchus. In a lone dual against Serdar, the aspiring champion is stricken down in a gruesome manner, and those that followed him swear allegiance to him. The havoc leader, Lugati Salkatar, is of Night Lord origin, but quickly falls within the clutches of Slaanesh. When, where and how he came to be under the Iron Warriors service together with Emperors Children is so far uncertain.

As you might notice, this character isn't longlived. He is made of, if Im not mistaken, a Warsmiths body, but the arms have been replaced by I do not know what, but it feels like metal and looks like Space Wolves arms. In gameplay he will be equipped with a power weapon and a boltpistol (I think). Fluffwise, it will be those two power axes. I haven't paitend this fellow at all, as he is second-hand sold. As you might notice there is no mark on this left shoulder pad. I'm currently in the work of fixing that.*


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*Let's move on to the elite! These figures are pretty much all mine. And yes, I'm far from satisefied with the results of the yellow-black stripes, but its the first hand trying to make them. I know now at least doing them on Terminator weapons are NOT something I should do. Not much of fluff here. I wanted to create some cool name for the Terminator elite, like Imperial Fists has Praetorians during the HH, Emperors Children had Phoenix Guard and Night Lords had Antramentar (my personal favorite, thank you ADB), but I could come up with something particularly cool enough other than something which begins with Steel or Iron*:


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I really like them mate, the flames and the warning stripes really brake up the greys. May i suggest making the stripes on the guns slightly wider, may make them look slightly less clustered i guess is the right word?


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Hellados said:


> I really like them mate, the flames and the warning stripes really brake up the greys. May i suggest making the stripes on the guns slightly wider, may make them look slightly less clustered i guess is the right word?


Well its not impossible, if I do get around with it, I could try with that. As said, Im not good at freehand, and that was quickly rushed to get done with to honest. But Ive said to myself, after noticing some errors on my Iron Warriors is that when I get time and energy, I will re-do them over again.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

not the whole thing! i love them! just little bits 

i have so so many little bits to do on every mini god knows when ill get around to them all


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Nice job on these but as pointed out the strips need to wider and they all need to be going the same direction. they switch from model to model going different ways. I like the grey though it is painted really nice.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Hellados said:


> not the whole thing! i love them! just little bits
> 
> i have so so many little bits to do on every mini god knows when ill get around to them all


Oh sorry, I mean not that I would redo the entire modesl. I meant I would check every model and fix the details, kinda forgot to paint gold here and there, and forgot to add the Iron Warrior mark on my Chaos Lord ect ect. 



morfangdakka said:


> Nice job on these but as pointed out the strips need to wider and they all need to be going the same direction. they switch from model to model going different ways. I like the grey though it is painted really nice.


Thank you and as said, critique taken in a good way. Im quite atisefied with the grey/metal areas too.  I forgot to add that the first IW I bought had a special plate with snow on them, so thats kindam my theme for this army, they all fight on the cold planes of snow.  More updates will come today.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*So let's continue with my Iron Warrior Chosen. Their former owner used mostly chainswords and boltpistols for these models. I'm not sure why, but I prefer to use bolters on my CSM, mostly due to some of the chainswords are so ugly. One of the reasons I had to make them Chosen were also due to I had two plasma pistols at first, and only way to fit that in was with Chosen. I exchanged however one of the plasma pistols from the Chosen, to the aspiring champion using a power fist of my Havocs instead, to even it out a little bit. No fluff exactly here and these are 25-30% painted by me. youll notice what details which are NOT mine. The backpacks will be painted with a little bit more gold so they wont be looking so dull*:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Hmm Batlle damage on Iron Warriors looks a bit odd lol, looking pretty good so far, pretty much mimic what others have said. Is the Deamon Prince still a WIP? He seems a bit bland right now, could you some color to break him up some.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> Hmm Batlle damage on Iron Warriors looks a bit odd lol, looking pretty good so far, pretty much mimic what others have said. Is the Deamon Prince still a WIP? He seems a bit bland right now, could you some color to break him up some.


He is more or less finished already, frankly I'm too scared to work on him, might destroy the work already put into him. But as said earlier. When I get the energy, I will look over my Iron Warriors and see what small changes might be done to improve them.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*Here comes my Havocs, one of the first squads I enquired while buying them 2nd hand. As said before, no actual fluff on these guys. I'm thinking about writing a short bout the Iron Warriors if they were to participate in the 8th Black Crusade. What theyr purpose and role there as well as so far then unknown. For this squad we have 2 plasmaguns, 1 autocannon and 1 lascannon Iron Warrior style. They are perhaps 30% my making, 70% the previous owners making*:


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

They're looking decent, but they could use some mold line removal, painted cleanup around the transfers, and a lot more of their chaosy details picked out: hoses, trim, rivets, weapon details, eyes, and horns.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I love them mate!! the new stripes are exactly what i put earlier, i think i put earlier


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*So let's update shall we just before we go to work. This time it will be the Obliterators. One of them is a Original, and nothing is done to this by me. The other 2 are converted, only added some minor details but otherwise its the previous owners work.*


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*So now I've begun Operation Revisitation, which frankly means I will go through all my Iron Warriors and check for little misstakes that I've missed, mostly cause when I got them, I had my table filled with Emperors Children and simply wanted to be done with them as soon as possible. But because of that, I wasn't thorough in my work. So far I've gone through my Chaos Lord and is currently looking at the Rhino (adding some tranfers to it) and three Terminators. 

Meanwhile, here is my Drednought. This I've only done the base for. The actual model is the previous owners work*:


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm not terribly impressed with the dread itself. I think the base looks good, but I'd recommend adding or subtracting some snow. Right now those patches of snow look really not only very round, but their placement is symmetrical.


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Those look great. I loves me some hazard stripes! +rep. Keep it up.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Kreuger said:


> I'm not terribly impressed with the dread itself. I think the base looks good, but I'd recommend adding or subtracting some snow. Right now those patches of snow look really not only very round, but their placement is symmetrical.


Well when I won the auction, I mostly wanted the Daemon Prince and Rhino which I got for around.... 50 poind or something. Don't know how the values of currencys are right now. Anyhow. The Dread came with that, and I only painted the base and applied snow, since that's a part of the theme for this army. I will however take into consideration and fix something about that snow. Afterall, I got these types of threads for feed-back and improvements. 



Skari said:


> Those look great. I loves me some hazard stripes! +rep. Keep it up.


Thank you both for the comment and the rep. :biggrin:


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Havocs look really good...


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

I like these, I have a soft spot for the contrast of the hazard stripes (wich you pulled off really well!) and the cold metallics.

The only thing that bothers me a bit with these models, is the bases. They are technically good, as I don't like "overdone" bases for armies personally, but they are a bit to similar to the rest of the model in terms of contrast. 

I think something as simple as a brown border instead of a grey one for the bases could mean a world of difference in this regard. Or a brown wash over the sand (although that ship might have sailed if you applied snow flock).


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

CLT40k said:


> Havocs look really good...


Why thank you! 



elmir said:


> I like these, I have a soft spot for the contrast of the hazard stripes (wich you pulled off really well!) and the cold metallics.
> 
> The only thing that bothers me a bit with these models, is the bases. They are technically good, as I don't like "overdone" bases for armies personally, but they are a bit to similar to the rest of the model in terms of contrast.
> 
> I think something as simple as a brown border instead of a grey one for the bases could mean a world of difference in this regard. Or a brown wash over the sand (although that ship might have sailed if you applied snow flock).


Well I can't take credit for them as the really good ones are the work of the previous owner, but thanks I guess. The "bad" paint job for stripes are mine. My opinion is however reversed, I love overdone bases. Well I think I went for a more city rumble, hence the choice of grey bases + snow. 

*So my Operation Revisitation is going along nicely. So far I'm done with 1 squad and the Dread ouside those I mentioned last time. I'm am however thinking of selling my Dread and both Obliterators since they really dont appeal to me. I'm thinking of getting a Night Lords Dread instead. Here you get some preview for my World Eaters modells. I will upload the actual models some time next week.*


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*BUT I can give you a Iron Warrior regular 10-man squad, while we wait for the World Eaters. The reason why I want to wait with them is that in recent years I've never really liked them. The pistols look riddiculus, and in some way they are ancient 3rd Ed models.

Also the colours makes them look boring. But as I got a squad when buying the starter box, I got a squad with everything else. First I thought of selling them and getting some other CSM squad, but now I really like them. I did paint some World Eaters back in 2004 or something, when I traded some models with my cousin, but these I am really proud of. I think they are even better painted than most of my EC, but World Eaters are easier to paint on average notes.

Here are my Iron Warriors however. They are 50/50 with what is mine and what is the previous owners work. As you can see in the 1st and 2nd pic, I've continued with the Eliphas style on the backpacks*:


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*So here come the World Eaters auxiliary, which I at first was uncertain whether or not to sell. Now I see them as a extra add to my Iron Warriors army and my upcoming small Night Lords warband. In the first set of pictures you see on the far left a guy with a mutated arm, which I thought resembled and fit in with both their insignia + Legion name. Around the 2nd set of pictures you see the skull champion with a plasma pistol and the horns taken from regular CSM-box. Enjoy*:


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*So here comes my final spice from my Iron Warriors army, the last regular 10 CSM-squad. Whenever I can be bothered with it, I will create a army-showcase for this army with a snapshot of the entire force at large. Check out my Emperor's Children and Night Lords showcase, pictures will come soon. So this is my 2nd last update for this army. Feels kinda sad that I'm finished with it, but sooner or later it has to happen*:

























































*Edit*: Oh I almost forgot, I got a Rhino to show as well, but that will be the last thingy.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Great work, looking really good. Glad you kept the World Eaters to add a bit of contrast to the Iron Warriors. Looking forward to seeing teh Night Lords too.

Rev


----------



## CPT Killjoy (Feb 15, 2012)

So I have to ask, why is your striping so inconsistent? Some of it (especially on page one) looks really great. Some of the other stuff though (like on this last page) really doesn’t fit in with the rest of your models. If you paint them yourself I have a few suggestions. If not, well…. I’m just going to post this anyway. My main army is the iron warriors, and ever since I read “Storm of Iron” I have been hooked. It took me a while to learn to paint the strips on them correctly, and there are actually several different ways you can do it. A lot of techniques such as layering apply, and to be honest, I haven’t really had time to play around with many of the new paints. Because of that, I’ll just give you a straightforward simple way to paint the stripes. (BTW, I am an only an average painter. There are WAY better painters on this site, and I'm sure they will also be able to give you solid advice if you ever need it)

For clean and simple looking strips Follow these steps:

1)Undercoat and paint the desired area first. (Black areas work best for a base, silver areas are the most difficult because…..)
2) Using a mechanical pencil, draw lines onto the area to represent stripes. You can actually erase these and move them accordingly until they look straight and evenly spaced. It doesn’t take long to make them look ‘right’. You get an eye for it fairly quickly. (Note: silver areas are difficult because its hard to see pencil lines on silver)
3) After your stripes are drawn on the model, paint in the area with a base coat color. I normally use white, because it makes the yellow brighter. You can also use varying shades of brown, but I find that it makes the yellow very dark in for the end result. The reason for this base coat is to provide you with clean working surface and prevent you from having streaking once you apply the yellow.
4)Next, using a detail or fine detail brush, paint the outline of the box in yellow. This requires a steady hand. If you happen to paint onto the outside areas, you can always touch these up later. Still though, it’s easiest if you take your time and paint carefully.
5) Fill in the middle of the stripe with yellow. Painting in all one direction helps reduce streaks.
6) Finally, apply a wash of Delvon mud or Badab Black (I actually mix them) over top of the striped area. You will have to apply at least two coats to get a good finished result. When you apply the wash, use it sparingly and build it up. I tend to find it always works better that way.


Hope that helps. The rest of your models are very well painted, so once you get the strips down, I think you will have an excellently painted force over all. Good luck to you man, and from one Iron warrior to another:
Iron within, Iron without!


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

TheReverend said:


> Great work, looking really good. Glad you kept the World Eaters to add a bit of contrast to the Iron Warriors. Looking forward to seeing teh Night Lords too.
> 
> Rev


Thank you! I must agree. Irion Warriors do look cool, but an entire army with only them looks kind of dull, so they add a lot of flavour to it! My first Night Lords will come up tonight. 



CPT Killjoy said:


> So I have to ask, why is your striping so inconsistent? Some of it (especially on page one) looks really great. Some of the other stuff though (like on this last page) really doesn’t fit in with the rest of your models. If you paint them yourself I have a few suggestions. If not, well…. I’m just going to post this anyway. My main army is the iron warriors, and ever since I read “Storm of Iron” I have been hooked. It took me a while to learn to paint the strips on them correctly, and there are actually several different ways you can do it. A lot of techniques such as layering apply, and to be honest, I haven’t really had time to play around with many of the new paints. Because of that, I’ll just give you a straightforward simple way to paint the stripes. (BTW, I am an only an average painter. There are WAY better painters on this site, and I'm sure they will also be able to give you solid advice if you ever need it)
> 
> For clean and simple looking strips Follow these steps:
> 
> ...


Well the good stripe-painting I can say directly is the previous owners work, and you mostly see it on the Havocs and Chosen (which I bought first only to colelct them as separete squads, not collecting an entire army). Then I managed to get my hands on the rest of the huge army as can be seen.

The Terminators were plainly awful, and I repainted them not too long ago. The Regular IW look a bit more decent but as noted on my behalf, far from perfect. I will consider your tip there. Thanks for it. i looked at GirlPaintings (a german girl on youtube who does fantastic painting jobs), where can one aquire this mecanical pencil?


----------



## CPT Killjoy (Feb 15, 2012)

No trouble. Sorry, I’m not actually sure what they are called elsewhere. A mechanical pencil can be bought at most office supply stores, card stores or anywhere you might be able to purchase items for school. Here is a link to somewhere you can get them from:


Amazon.com:

Amazon.com: BIC Matic Grip Mechanical Pencil, Fine Point (0.5 mm), 12-Count: Office Products


I’m not sure if they will ship them to you, but you can give it a shot. Basically, the reason they work great for this sort of application is that the lead is always sharp. To make fine, straight lines on your models, it’s very important that it stays sharp so that the lines are clear and even. It just makes painting easier later on. Like I said, I love seeing such a large fully painted IW army, and it looks like the other aspects of your painting are quite good. I haven’t heard of Girlpaintings before, I’m certainly going to check that out. I hope you keep painting and army building. I can’t wait for the new codex come out, and I’m really hoping that IW gets it’s own set of rules again, and maybe even some dedicated models. If they do, I’m sure both of us will be gaining a lot of painting experience. Good luck to you man!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Well done on the World Eaters and Iron Warriors. I can see the difference between to the two Iraon Warrior groups only by means of their bolters. Yours has just a little bit more yellow showing at a brighter contrast as well. Nonetheless, you still did a good job mate. The reds on the World Eaters looks nice and smooth as well, good job!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Well done on the World Eaters and Iron Warriors. I can see the difference between to the two Iraon Warrior groups only by means of their bolters. Yours has just a little bit more yellow showing at a brighter contrast as well. Nonetheless, you still did a good job mate. The reds on the World Eaters looks nice and smooth as well, good job!
> 
> Regards,
> DoE


*That would be the easiest way to spot the differences. Thanks for the feedback.  Here comes now the Rhino and 2nd last update until the entire army photoshoot comes up. I only made the spikes on top and in front on this big beast, plus added decals. Otherwise it is the previous owners work*:


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

i really like your plog, how did you do the stripes? they're really effective and i want to steal the technique


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Hellados said:


> i really like your plog, how did you do the stripes? they're really effective and i want to steal the technique


I'm afraid I cant help you there, I didn't do them. :/ But I can describe as good as I can. I think the painter begun with foundation layer of dark yellow, then e painted black to make the black stripes. Then he some form of orange in the yellow courners.  I hope that is of some help.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

yeah that makes sense, start with an orange and then fade it into a bright yellow in the middle right?


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Hellados said:


> yeah that makes sense, start with an orange and then fade it into a bright yellow in the middle right?


That would be my best guess yes.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

So today is not just any day but it is my birthday!!! So happy me! To celebrate this I think I will get around to order _Fear to Tread_, and perhaps look into either getting more Raptors, Terminators or perhaps a Dread for my Night Lords! I don't know just yet.

Also I showed ADB, the author behind the characters my Night Lords project is based upon and he look enthusiastic about as can be seen here. I got no pictures at the moment, still working on my slog of regular Astartes. I got 8 soon to be finished at least and working on them.










Other than that, I will get around today to get some new pictures.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*So here comes the final piece, the full army shots before I consider this army rendered complete. The Showcase is done, as is the counted points, all pictures taken and every single model painted to medium standards at least*:


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)




----------

